# reference manuals



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi All.
Not sure if this should go here ,however if anyone has this compressor could you please give me your opinion on it. There web site does not list this compressor and when I look for reviews on it at Google there is none can't even find a manual on line for this one.

Campbell Hausfeld
model WL60400IAJ AIR COMPRESSOR
4 HP 13 GAL TANK
sorry if I started this thread in the wrong place.

Thanks Bruce.


----------

